# Don't drink from a stream!



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Mega Ewwwwww...

http://video.today.msnbc.msn.com/today/45460842/?from=en-us_msnhp#45417722


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

What a cute little critter, but I don't think I'd want it in my throat.


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

It is cute, perfect small house pet.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder if that's where loogies come from?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Probably WASN'T the best thread to read just before dinner............ LOL


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

One hesitates to ask what a loogie is..........


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Vlad said:


> One hesitates to ask what a loogie is..........


Also known as, "clam digging". Wretch, gag...here comes breakfast.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Don't drink stream water while working the fields of china. Got it.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Loogie: forcefully ejected/hackedup lung or backdrip snot.

Vlad is so sheltered.

"Daddy! **I** want a esophageal leech and I want it NOW!!"


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Well. That must suck. 

He didn't notice the leech when he drank the water in the first place?


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Here in the Rocky Mountains we have another critter that is pretty potent. It's called Giardia Lamblia and it's horrid. Dyssentery, dehydration, long term intestinal damage. It comes from drinking river water that animals have urinated or defecated in.

Bad news. I thought parasites were only found in third world countries but they're not.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

One of my best friends almost died from giardia contracted in Jamaica when she went walking up a waterfall. Took docs months to figure out what she had & she looked like a skeleton..lost 70 pounds.


----------

